

Show HN: Recommendo – Get personalized recommendations from the people you trust - BenJammin81
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/recommendo/id932405753?mt=8

======
BenJammin81
Free mobile recommendation app turning your friends into your remote eyes and
ears on the hunt for great brands, products and events.

